# DNP Facts & Fairy Tales



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

It seems like we're getting somewhere with information on DNP and other exotic meds but there is still masses of confusion. Some say that you should eat lots of carbs, and that they can't be stored and are thrown off as heat but this heat burns cals very effectively, with fructose being the preferred carb of choice. Others say that carbs are a waste of time whilst on DNP because until your liver and muscles are fully depleted of glycogen you are not burning fat at any way near your full potential. And more recently i heard that whether you eat carbs or not it's simply about the calorie intake, and that whether you are glycogen depleted or not it makes no difference because it increases the ATP output for every single cell in the body and just burns more 'energy'

So, what would you say is actually is correct?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> It seems like we're getting somewhere with information on DNP and other exotic meds but there is still masses of confusion. Some say that you should eat lots of carbs, and that they can't be stored and are thrown off as heat but this heat burns cals very effectively, with fructose being the preferred carb of choice. Others say that carbs are a waste of time whilst on DNP because until your liver and muscles are fully depleted of glycogen you are not burning fat at any way near your full potential. And more recently i heard that whether you eat carbs or not it's simply about the calorie intake, and that whether you are glycogen depleted or not it makes no difference because it increases the ATP output for every single cell in the body and just burns more 'energy'
> 
> So, what would you say is actually is correct?


I have no idea of the science behind it all but I've been on it for a week and I've lost half a stone! First time using it, but tbh I can't wait to get off the stuff as I can't take the sweating and being so irritable all the time!

My diet hasn't been that strict the last week too if I'm honest, night out on Saturday, had a cheat meal Sunday night, still seems to be working!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

been keeping carbs 100g or less and it worked welll for me last week, back on it today so not goinna change carb levels unless results stop


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I've done it twice, for short blasts, once medium carb, once low carb - now low carb was more comfortable and gave similar results. Some will say more, some will say less. I don't think there's much in it except for comfort!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

barsnack said:


> been keeping carbs 100g or less and it worked welll for me last week, back on it today so not goinna change carb levels unless results stop


You moving near me then mate? Did you find out about the job?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> You moving near me then mate? Did you find out about the job?


yeah got the job, found out yesterday, so start work in sale otues 22nd...will be moving to liverpool though but will be up for gym session after work some day soon


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yeah got the job, found out yesterday, so start work in sale otues 22nd...will be moving to liverpool though but will be up for gym session after work some day soon


Sound, i take it your on Facebook?

I'll rep you my name now, and why liverpool when it's 40 mins from sale?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Krebs cycle uses glucose to produce atp.

Carbohydrates metabolise more effectively and produce more energy than ketones do, by alot.

DNP works through interfering with atp re-phosphorilation.

Meaning more atp. More atp will be produced if more blood glucose is present through mitochondira .. meaning higher net expenditure or calories or heat.

Energy balance comes into this equation yes. BUT having equal diets calorie wise one low/no carb and one high carb.

The high carb will result in better fat loss.

IMO and IME.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

To add.

If you are not already shredded and needing to manipulate muscle fullness and recompensation AND if you train then keto is a crock of **** for actual sustainable fat loss, for 90% of people.

Eat carbs

Eat a blance

Cut a macro, yes a wole fvcking macro, you are going to get problems.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there any supplements you should take with DNP? I heard you need an electrolyte supplement :\ I read about it on google and loads of stuff about horses comes up lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Is there any supplements you should take with DNP? I heard you need an electrolyte supplement :\ I read about it on google and loads of stuff about horses comes up lol


Lol don't waste your time, just a Berocca and an evanescent vitamin c a few times a day will be fine


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Sound, i take it your on Facebook?
> 
> I'll rep you my name now, and why liverpool when it's 40 mins from sale?


not on facebook, well deactivated my account but once i move again will get it back ASAP on so pm your name and ill add it when i move (trying to dodge few local fatties i had the misfortune of sleeping with until i move)........mates all live there and without sounding like a 'soppy bollocks' as my mate danny dyer would say, bird been in love with for years lives there and we had been seeing eachother upto few months as she didnt believe i was goinna move there so need to live in liverpool and get her back, by force if needs be:thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sean91 said:



> Is there any supplements you should take with DNP? I heard you need an electrolyte supplement :\ I read about it on google and loads of stuff about horses comes up lol


U don't NEED anything as such but it's your call. It's just to help rehydrate u and replace electrolytes lost through sweating. If I was to choose anything it would be t3 and nytol personally but that's my personal preference.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MXD said:


> Krebs cycle uses glucose to produce atp.
> 
> Carbohydrates metabolise more effectively and produce more energy than ketones do, by alot.
> 
> ...


so carb cycle is best on dnp with low bodyfat, but with a high one around the mid 20% mark, would having a low carb intake not be best


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> not on facebook, well deactivated my account but once i move again will get it back ASAP on so pm your name and ill add it when i move (trying to dodge few local fatties i had the misfortune of sleeping with until i move)........mates all live there and without sounding like a 'soppy bollocks' as my mate danny dyer would say, bird been in love with for years lives there and we had been seeing eachother upto few months as she didnt believe i was goinna move there so need to live in liverpool and get her back, by force if needs be:thumbup1:


Nothing creepy about that :mellow:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> Is there any supplements you should take with DNP? I heard you need an electrolyte supplement :\ I read about it on google and loads of stuff about horses comes up lol


i use alpha licodic acid (excuse the spelling), for an anti-toxian, t3 and multi vitamin tabs


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Nothing creepy about that :mellow:


thank god, i was so worried


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

One thing that confuses me about DNP, if it is so powerful for fat loss does it burn up muscle too like clen and ephedrine can do?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It does make me laugh how ppl worry about taking an electrolyte drink on dnp, but when go on holiday in the sun they will just sweat and drink booze


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

synthasize said:


> One thing that confuses me about DNP, if it is so powerful for fat loss does it burn up muscle too like clen and ephedrine can do?


*cough* gramoftest *cough*

Not particularly :rolleye:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, so some berocca and water it is then!

I'm carb cycling while cruising on 300mg of test per week. 3 Days low carbs, 4th day high carb!

I'm about 11% BF now, going to start DNP on monday. 200mg per day. I need to do so much more research before monday though :confused1: Dont even know how long i should cycle it for yet lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

synthasize said:


> One thing that confuses me about DNP, if it is so powerful for fat loss does it burn up muscle too like clen and ephedrine can do?





Fatstuff said:


> *cough* gramoftest *cough*
> 
> Not particularly :rolleye:


As Fatstuff says, test is REALLY needed, if on test there will be no muscle loss.

I once did DNP without AAS, and personally i found it to strip muscle


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sean91 said:


> Ok, so some berocca and water it is then!
> 
> I'm carb cycling while cruising on 300mg of test per week. 3 Days low carbs, 4th day high carb!
> 
> I'm about 11% BF now, going to start DNP on monday. 200mg per day. I need to do so much more research before monday though :confused1: Dont even know how long i should cycle it for yet lol


No need for research, but don't be a pussy and do 400mg :lol:

It's really not as bad as people make out, 200mg just aint enough unless you want to stay on for a while


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Raptor said:


> No need for research, but don't be a pussy and do 400mg :lol:
> 
> It's really not as bad as people make out, 200mg just aint enough unless you want to stay on for a while


How long would u run 400mg a day for? Im seriously tempted to try DNP as dieting now - was gonna go clen but DNP is looking very appealing


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> How long would u run 400mg a day for? Im seriously tempted to try DNP as dieting now - was gonna go clen but DNP is looking very appealing


14 days on 400mg will certainly yield results


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Raptor said:


> 14 days on 400mg will certainly yield results


doing this as of today...was still comfortable on 400mg, lost 6lb in 5days on it too last week


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> 14 days on 400mg will certainly yield results


I'm only doing 200mg with good results, may try 400mg though, is it best to split it or just take both AM?

Thanks


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I'm only doing 200mg with good results, may try 400mg though, is it best to split it or just take both AM?
> 
> Thanks


200mg you can barely feel, 400mg is still comfortable as barsnack says, but imo much better results

But it all depends on the individual, some people like aus can take 1g+ where others are hot on 200mg


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I'm only doing 200mg with good results, may try 400mg though, is it best to split it or just take both AM?
> 
> Thanks


take both am, not aving any problems doing that


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

id defo go with 5g vit c and mp electrolytes,£10 for 6months worth at mp recomened dose is cheap lol, but mp recommened doses are always on the low side imo still £10 for even 4weeks is cheap


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv got some dnp sitting around think i will give it a go soon, i was going to use vit c, electrolytes.

and diet wise keep protein up and fruit+veg for carbs only, with udos or mp mega omega oil for my good fats as the base of my diet....

not realy dieting as such iv not got much fat to loose, just want the dnp to speed it up abit im prob about 12% bf atm id be very happy once i get to 6%


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

well if i blast and cruise like im intending, i might use a bit of DNP on my cutting phase which will have 600mg test, 225mg tren and 225mg mast in the background


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

So let me get this straight, you can lose like a stone in 2 weeks on this shiit?

Sign me up...... mind = blown


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

1lb ed isnt uncommon, im sure fat OD'd on 1600mg at once and said he lost 7lb in 2days if i remember correctly


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stone14 said:


> 1lb ed isnt uncommon, im sure fat OD'd on 1600mg at once and said he lost 7lb in 2days if i remember correctly


Aus took 1600, I think fat took less


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

metabolism increases

ECA by 3%

t3 by 13%

dnp by 50%


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Aus took 1600, I think fat took less


your right mate fat took 1200mg lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/162154-dnp-1200mg.html


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

What if you combined DNP & T3 like people keep saying, what the effect then?


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

What dosage do u take DNP at/ I wanna try but looks scary


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sean91 said:


> What if you combined DNP & T3 like people keep saying, what the effect then?


im sure dnp lowers t3 so you need to sup with t3 anyway dude, well you dont have to but it helps to keep your t3 up to try and combat the sh*t feeling low t3 levels brings along with thew sh*t feeling from dnp to start with lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

kelvinseal said:


> What dosage do u take DNP at/ I wanna try but looks scary


it will kill you at the wrong dose, so if you need to ask then your not ready for it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

No reason to go over 400 in my opinion


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I have some T3 in the cupboard somewere so I'm all good. Any dose recommended or is it just how long is a peice of string depending on what the person needs. I'm thinking 80-100mcg anyway since that's what I usually use with clen.

So jump straight onto 400mg, no need to taper up right? The tabs are 200mg so pop 2 at the same time just before bed so you get all the apparent first side effects while you sleep?

Tell me, will the sheets be damp :huh:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

as above if you have legit dnp then imo 400mg ed will be the max that most can tolerate, even 200mg ed for a longer period for slower fat loss will be more managable.

id say best to up your dose weekly since the half life is longer than 24hours so it has a carry over effect, then once you no your limit your g2g at that, iv been told my brit labs is underdosed so it will differ lab to lab so id taper up every new lab you try to be on the safe side,

1 lab you may manage 800mg ed but another could have you strugling at 400mg ed


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sean91 said:


> Well I have some T3 in the cupboard somewere so I'm all good. Any dose recommended or is it just how long is a peice of string depending on what the person needs. I'm thinking 80-100mcg anyway since that's what I usually use with clen.
> 
> So jump straight onto 400mg, no need to taper up right? The tabs are 200mg so pop 2 at the same time just before bed so you get all the apparent first side effects while you sleep?
> 
> Tell me, will the sheets be damp :huh:


if youve never had dnp before then 200mg for the 1st 5days jmo

its half life is 36hours so 1x200mg cap will still be active in small amounts a week later, so every daily dose will carry over and build up


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Stone!

Think for the first week I'll do 200mg, then second week I'll do 400mg. Just to keep things organised :smartass:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sean91 said:


> Thanks Stone!
> 
> Think for the first week I'll do 200mg, then second week I'll do 400mg. Just to keep things organised :smartass:


thats the best way mate imo


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

so still diet is a question.....best to carb cycle? no/low carbs or keep carbs at normal dose and just deal with sweats?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I'm having a dioralyte drink when I wake up. Sweating in bed takes it out of me and the drinks is does the job.
> 
> Can anyone explain why my stomach gets so bloated in DNP? Feels like I'm carrying twins.


You could be holding water if your on gear no?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Run an AI to reduce the bloat. I never normally care about bloat because it comes and it goes with me depending on my diet.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

stone14 said:


> as above if you have legit dnp then imo 400mg ed will be the max that most can tolerate, even 200mg ed for a longer period for slower fat loss will be more managable.
> 
> id say best to up your dose weekly since the half life is longer than 24hours so it has a carry over effect, then once you no your limit your g2g at that, iv been told my brit labs is underdosed so it will differ lab to lab so id taper up every new lab you try to be on the safe side,
> 
> ...


True, i managed 800mg ed for 2 weeks on BRL green pressed tabs DNP, when i got some crystal caps i felt like i was going to die on 800mg on my 1st day lol! So had to drop the dose right down


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Raptor said:


> True, i managed 800mg ed for 2 weeks on BRL green pressed tabs DNP, when i got some crystal caps i felt like i was going to die on 800mg on my 1st day lol! So had to drop the dose right down


I've capped my own so they are dosed right, as long as the powder is good of course! Will try 2 tomorrow


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I've capped my own so they are dosed right, as long as the powder is good of course! Will try 2 tomorrow


i capped mine using hotdogs advice, i wouldnt even want to guess whats in each, but at least the powder all got used up


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

stone14 said:


> 1lb ed isnt uncommon, im sure fat OD'd on 1600mg at once and said he lost 7lb in 2days if i remember correctly


Worst experience in my life lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i capped mine using hotdogs advice, i wouldnt even want to guess whats in each, but at least the powder all got used up


Dead easy isn't mate


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I wouldn't even want to guess at what doesage is in each!?

Are you guys fvcking nuts?!!!?1?!?!? DNP is for 1 a metabolic poison! It works te same as cyanide FFS.

2 Your capping it yourself!? You ave any idea what that **** can do to lung tissue?!

I'd need a fvcking clean room!

3 THE STUFF CAN KILL YOU..

You must be fvcking retards to be taking X amount and hoping for the best, absolute IDIOTS.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MXD said:


> I wouldn't even want to guess at what doesage is in each!?
> 
> Are you guys fvcking nuts?!!!?1?!?!? DNP is for 1 a metabolic poison! It works te same as cyanide FFS.
> 
> ...


Retards and Idiots..........................GUILTY :clap:


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Good thread, carb wise I'd say 100g-150g tops. Depends if you want to fire up after a meal (simple vs complex you can notice a lot). Would say strict complex only is best no cheat meals even if you get away with it (if u can loose whilst cheating why not, not cheat and loose more?)

IMO.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

What is the general amount of T3 run whilst using DNP?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Bump for t3 dose.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> I wouldn't even want to guess at what doesage is in each!?
> 
> Are you guys fvcking nuts?!!!?1?!?!? DNP is for 1 a metabolic poison! It works te same as cyanide FFS.
> 
> ...


have u got a decent source for cyanide? :rolleye:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Bump for info on T3 dosage when running DNP.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gduncan said:


> Bump for info on T3 dosage when running DNP.


I took 100mcg but just got out of hypothyroidism last week :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

t3 dose 25-50mcg ed is plenty, its only realy to replace whats supressed/ shutdown any more wont have much more of an effect compared to the dnp your taking.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

stone14 said:


> t3 dose 25-50mcg ed is plenty, its only realy to replace whats supressed/ shutdown any more wont have much more of an effect compared to the dnp your taking.


Excellent,cheers for the reply. :thumbup1:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

I used 50mg T3 with 200 dnp


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm running 500mg sust, 300mg tren E think that will b ok on DNP?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

durhamlad said:


> I'm running 500mg sust, 300mg tren E think that will b ok on DNP?


interested in this answer too as im doing the same cycle, thinking of adding it when i drop the tren


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Hotdog147 said:


> I've capped my own so they are dosed right, as long as the powder is good of course! Will try 2 tomorrow


#

did you do it by using a 1:1 mix of filler with d?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yeah got the job, found out yesterday, so start work in sale otues 22nd...will be moving to liverpool though but will be up for gym session after work some day soon


where abouts in Liverpool you going to be living?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fat said:


> I took 100mcg but just got out of hypothyroidism last week :lol:


How do you know that ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Raptor said:


> True, i managed 800mg ed for 2 weeks on BRL green pressed tabs DNP, when i got some crystal caps i felt like i was going to die on 800mg on my 1st day lol! So had to drop the dose right down


iv got BRL yellow tub, expire dats was 04/12 but still going to use that date dont mean anything lol its only 1month anyway


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

stone14 said:


> metabolism increases
> 
> ECA by 3%
> 
> ...


Complete **** those figures. Its a small amount of fat burned with this drug, its no super drugs that strips fat like no bodies business.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Complete **** those figures. Its a small amount of fat burned with this drug, its no super drugs that strips fat like no bodies business.


Lol, it's also dose dependant so u can't put a figure on it!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> As Fatstuff says, test is REALLY needed, if on test there will be no muscle loss.
> 
> I once did DNP without AAS, and personally i found it to strip muscle


Same as this for me. Not tried it with ass but I lost way too much muscle when I ran it and looked worse than before I started. Lost about 8kg in 3 weeks.

Will be running again but this time with test at a healthy dose. Will be starting it in 10 weeks time.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, it's also dose dependant so u can't put a figure on it!


Exactly. People talk about it like it works miracles. At doses that most people can handle, its far from a wonder drug. Maybe at a dose that makes your head feel like its cooking it does but I've never seen anyone lose weight like suggested purely as fat.

I talk about this having recently bulked and cut on the drug, I've a fair experience of it


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You loose alot of water glycogen and fat you gain about 65% back if you have carbs in diet and change nothing macro wise from being on dnp to coming off in my experience.

Sometimes weight goes back to where it was prior cycle just look radically different.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I personally didn't lose much muscle running without AAS, I was also using high dose t3 and haven't put on any weight post DNP usage.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah you won't loose muscle, you just get very flat and people think they are.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> Yeah you won't loose muscle, you just get very flat and people think they are.


Yup. The only bad thing I got from DNP or t3 was Peripheral neuropathy and I couldn't walk for a week. Not trying to scare anyone just putting it out there.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Defo mate nice one for saying.

People don't realise how fvcking atp can affect you.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

chilisi said:


> That's because he overdosed on the stuff


I was under the impression that he was alive when he typed the above?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

MXD said:


> I wouldn't even want to guess at what doesage is in each!?
> 
> Are you guys fvcking nuts?!!!?1?!?!? DNP is for 1 a metabolic poison! It works te same as cyanide FFS.
> 
> ...


Yes but ausbuilt uses it so everyone is now jumping on it like it's sweets. I bet if ausbuilt said he eats cat sh1t people would do that too.

Clen is similar - people neck it like smarties with no concerns because it's openly recommended on here, but a couple of months later, you can guarantee they'll have put the fat back on, because the body actually prefers to carry certain amounts of fat and/or their diet has slipped.

Is it really worth hammering your body in such a way? I'm not sure whether most people know the risks or just don't care.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I did overdose on DNP but that was a completely different cycle and the worse symptoms I got on that was being extremely tired, bad rash, heavy breathing, sweating so it wasn't that lethal but I'm thankful that I'm alive, my latest cycle is where I got Peripheral neuropathy which wasn't because of the overdose..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Yes but ausbuilt uses it so everyone is now jumping on it like it's sweets. I bet if ausbuilt said he eats cat sh1t people would do that too.
> 
> Clen is similar - people neck it like smarties with no concerns because it's openly recommended on here, but a couple of months later, you can guarantee they'll have put the fat back on, because the body actually prefers to carry certain amounts of fat and/or their diet has slipped.
> 
> Is it really worth hammering your body in such a way? I'm not sure whether most people know the risks or just don't care.


I know it's fvcked up.

I used to really like his posts too, but now he just advocated drug abuse to solve everything.

Its a total joke.

Stupid keto diets and $hitty training half assed will only get you so far.

Balanced macros, minimal drug use and training smart, hard and heavy will get you what you want not a fvcking pill or a shot..


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't advocate any drug use and wouldn't recommend anyone to take anything without doing intensive research and knowing the possible risks involved. I still haven't used any AAS because I am still learning things about nutrition!


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Well everyone can decide for himself and some people just like to take their risks,experimenting,trying be grounbreaking..All this makes them feel alive it doesn't mean they are stupid,actually just look at briliant minds like Paul B or Dan D.They paid the price,but they knew that this day would come.Their contribution is priceless and they reached ''myth'' status..Well as far as what it really matters to be top level these days unfortunately it is mainly drug abuse.I started with a friend and after 2 years of training i was twice as better than him with training nutrition only..Then we hit our first cycle together,i reponded better but he has much more money than me and once he got on high dosages of gh slin igf he exploded,half training than me ****ty diet and today he would destroy me on a stage and yes this guy started with inferior genetics...At least i'm probably healthier...And i was next to a pro last year 2weeks bf he competed in NYCpro,he ate 3club shandwiches and 4-5 crappy ''protein'' bars,he was one of the most shredded guys on stage(actually he always is..)


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Fat said:


> the worse symptoms I got on that was being extremely tired, bad rash, heavy breathing, sweating


sounds like a pretty standard DNP run tbh.


----------

